# REITs and their FFOs and AFFOs



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anybody else get real frustrated looking for a REIT's historic FFO?

I scan through annual company reports, quarterly reports and new statements and for some companies, they aren't consistent in reporting them.

Standard tables of a company's financial data always list EPS but that's not what we're looking for when we study a REIT.

Is there such a thing as a table of REIT financials that you can find online?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Unlikely. It is very frustrating. I gave up on REIT investing because every time the stock does well, management start flooding the market with new shares and issuances to grow, grow, grow; they buy more real estate which may or may not be more profitable than the original assets, but it allows them to justify increases to their salaries. Some companies even pay their interest on bonds and debentures with new shares, rather than cash. I would prefer a real estate company that reinvested more of its cash flow to grow organically or even buy back shares; the worst is when new shares buy assets at a higher cost of capital than the company's own commons, which is more "common" than you might think.


----------



## hycm53 (May 11, 2019)

Tostig said:


> Does anybody else get real frustrated looking for a REIT's historic FFO?
> 
> I scan through annual company reports, quarterly reports and new statements and for some companies, they aren't consistent in reporting them.
> 
> ...


I use Excel to record each REIT FFO that I'm interest. FFO usually is in the MD&A report.
You can try Reuters, but doesn't have FFO information.

REI_u.TO - RioCan Real Estate Investment Trust Financials | Reuters


----------

